
According to Forbes many companies are failing to meet basic GDPR requirements - keydutch
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ajdellinger/2019/05/31/a-year-later-many-sites-are-still-failing-to-meet-basic-gdpr-requirements/
======
thomascgalvin
This is wholly unsurprising, given that GDPR requirements will fundamentally
break many popular business models. I think we're likely still in a place
where "pay the fine and carry on" is still the most financially viable option
for some companies.

------
cartercole
why should we listen to the EU britain doesnt want to

